# Tivo Series 3 HD - how much?



## epereira (Sep 12, 2013)

I have a Series3 HD (TCD648250B) with lifetime service and Tivo wireless N adapter that I am considering selling. Comes with all original stuff and original box....what do you think I can get for it?


----------



## GreyhoundR (Nov 14, 2009)

epereira said:


> I have a Series3 HD (TCD648250B) with lifetime service and Tivo wireless N adapter that I am considering selling. Comes with all original stuff and original box....what do you think I can get for it?


Looks like $200-$300, with the lifetime. Pretty variable. Maybe do a BIN of $310 and do the "or best offer" option? I've had pretty good success using the BIN w/ OBO option in my auctions.

good luck!


----------



## epereira (Sep 12, 2013)

Perfect - thank you.


----------

